# Here are some carvings I do



## street (May 24, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2017)

Nice work, you're very talented!


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2017)

Marvelous!


----------



## deesierra (May 24, 2017)

Around Lake Tahoe, it has become very popular with both homeowners and businesses to have carvings done into tall tree stumps that are left behind after having a tree cut down. There's a guy who does some carvings with a chain saw and they are beautiful! You could make lots of money here with that talent of yours! I just happen to have a tree stump with your name on it


----------



## street (May 24, 2017)

Thanks.  I visit the site often and enjoy the many forums and people here.  I never post very often but thought I would share this,

These are done with all hand tools no chain saw or electric tools.  They are done one chip at a time and are carved in cottonwood and are about 26 inches tall.  I have sold a lot of them and I also have given man to charity groups for fund raisers.


----------



## deesierra (May 24, 2017)

street said:


> Thanks.  I visit the site often and enjoy the many forums and people here.  I never post very often but thought I would share this,
> 
> These are done with all hand tools no chain saw or electric tools.  They are done one chip at a time and are carved in cottonwood and are about 26 inches tall.  I have sold a lot of them and I also have given man to charity groups for fund raisers.




Street, I could tell by the intricate detail of your carvings that your work is done by hand. How long does one take you to complete, on average?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2017)

street said:


> Thanks.  I visit the site often and enjoy the many forums and people here.  I never post very often but thought I would share this,



Welcome to the forum Street, hope to hear more from you! :welcome:


----------



## street (May 24, 2017)

deesierra>>>  they take about 40 hours.  I am an early retiree of one year and have only done one in a year.  Retirement is priceless and hope to find time to carve a few this summer.


----------



## helenbacque (May 24, 2017)

Your carvings are beautiful.  What an interesting hobby you have!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2017)

street, those are just beautiful. The coloring is gorgeous,do you stain them or use a clear finish?


----------



## street (May 24, 2017)

I use very little color in them but when I do I use bark from trees to make a natural color.  Black is done with coal I have on my ranch and river bottom.  I also my use if I can't find or have a color is use color pencils.  The wood is trees that the beaver have fallen and I let it dry out and then I can carve it.  I use just oil no varnish the one looks shinny but not sure why because they don't  because it is just oil I use. 

 The interesting thing is I can't even draw a stick man.  Lol  I just start and the carving just takes me to the end.  I use no pictures so it is just imagination as I go.

I have a hard time using photo bucket but have some more carving I could share if I can get it to work.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 24, 2017)

Wow! Your carvings are amazing. My 23 year old was impressed, too. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Shalimar (May 24, 2017)

Wow! I am impressed, and I live in a town with many Salish totem poles.  With the complexity of your work, the First Nation's people would consider you a master carver. They would be right.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2017)

Marvelous work there, thank you for sharing!:sentimental:


----------



## street (May 25, 2017)

Sorry for double posting but I have problems posting for some reason here.  I will post a few more carvings.


----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Camper6 (May 26, 2017)

Here's one I did of an American Eagle.  I haven't finished it yet because I am supposed to put words in the rribbon which I haven't decided yet.
He is a war eagle. He has arrows in his claws.

I was originally designed for a transom of a sailboat.


----------



## helenbacque (May 26, 2017)

Street, didn't a sculptor once say that the object was already in there (block of marble) I just took away the rest.  Was it Michelangelo?


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2017)

*OUTSTANDING*   Street !   and  WELCOME.


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2017)

Beautiful eagle  Camper.  Hope to see the finished product.


----------



## street (May 26, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Street, didn't a sculptor once say that the object was already in there (block of marble) I just took away the rest.  Was it Michelangelo?



Not sure who said that but that is about how it works for me.   I just start carving and the carving just takes me to the end.  Lol  

Thanks for the kind words.

Nice work Camper!


----------



## Lara (May 26, 2017)

*Street and Camper....Those are so cool!!*


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2017)

street said:


> Not sure who said that but that is about how it works for me.   I just start carving and the carving just takes me to the end.  Lol
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Nice work Camper!



Where do you find the wood for your projects.?  It seems like a hardwood.  Harder to carve but keeps the detail.


----------



## street (May 27, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Where do you find the wood for your projects.?  It seems like a hardwood.  Harder to carve but keeps the detail.



These are all cottonwood That beaver have fallen on my ranch.  It takes about 3 years before I will use it for carving and it isn't considered a hard wood but after it has dried for some years it gets very hard.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2017)

street said:


> These are all cottonwood That beaver have fallen on my ranch.  It takes about 3 years before I will use it for carving and it isn't considered a hard wood but after it has dried for some years it gets very hard.



I do find the odd piece of driftwood that might be suitable for carving.  But just to get the right piece is difficult.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 31, 2017)

WOW ------ awesome talent !!!!!!


----------



## street (Jun 11, 2017)

Here is one I just finished.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful, street!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

Street you are an inspiration.  I was telling you about a finding driftwood to carve.  I found a piece.

I have no idea what kind of wood it is but it is hard and retains its edge.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful. Haunting expression.


----------



## street (Jun 11, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Street you are an inspiration.  I was telling you about a finding driftwood to carve.  I found a piece.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of wood it is but it is hard and retains its edge.
> 
> View attachment 38424


Very nice Sir!   Great job that is a great carving my friend.  That piece of wood reminds me of the very first carving I ever did and it might be cottonwood.  Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

street said:


> Very nice Sir!   Great job that is a great carving my friend.  That piece of wood reminds me of the very first carving I ever did and it might be cottonwood.  Thanks for sharing your talent with us.



Thanks' It's nice to be able to share hobbies.  I hope you don't mind me jumping into your thread.  I don't find too many that still do wood carving.  You can't make too many mistakes and just hope to glue it back together again.

I like to talk about wood and tools and of course the photography involved.


----------



## street (Jun 11, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks' It's nice to be able to share hobbies.  I hope you don't mind me jumping into your thread.  I don't find too many that still do wood carving.  You can't make too many mistakes and just hope to glue it back together again.
> 
> I like to talk about wood and tools and of course the photography involved.



Absolutely you can jump in that is what is all about. Here is the first one I ever did.  I used this log to sit on at the ranch when I went fishing. It was about 8feet long and hollow for the most part.  One day I decided to carve something and have been messing round with carving ever since.  I do about 4 a year if I feel like it.


----------



## street (Jun 11, 2017)

street said:


> Absolutely you can jump in that is what it is all about. Here is the first one I ever did.  I used this log to sit on at the ranch when I went fishing. It was about 8feet long and hollow for the most part.  One day I decided to carve something and have been messing round with carving ever since.  I do about 4 a year if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> ggggggg


----------



## Lara (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow street, you've got some serious talent there. Beautiful work!


----------



## Raven (Jun 12, 2017)

street,  I am amazed at your talent and the wonderful carvings you make.
Thank you for posting and letting us enjoy your great work.


----------



## MaggieM (Jun 12, 2017)

Beautiful carvings !


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2017)

I found out that cottonwood is a poplar. That's hardwood. You need sharp tools for that.


----------



## magicjim (Sep 12, 2017)

Some of the photos are no longer available, perhaps an issue with Photobucket? 
But there's really impressive woodwork output you have.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 12, 2017)

It must be photobucket. My photos are still there. I don't use an outside source.


----------

